

Zenefits Financials Reveal It Is One of the Fastest-Growing SaaS Businesses Ever - jstreebin
http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/14/zenefits-financials/?ncid=rss

======
applecore
Maybe they should choose a better screenshot, or do they want to show how easy
it is to "terminate" an employee with a single tap or click?

